# Koran Names for Throws: take 2!



## thanson02 (May 26, 2019)

Hey everyone.  So I have been digging into research and talking with people born and raised in Korea.  A lot of these come from Yudo, but I have brought together a collection of the names for some general throws in Korean.  This is not an exstensive list and every system has different variations on how they choose to express these and Yudo/Judo has a name for every variation of throw you can think of, but these are some general ones that you should see in Hapkido, Hwa Rang Do, or any other Korean art with throws.

This is a resource and not the end-all of these things.  If it is helpful to what you do, hope you like it.  If not, no biggie.  Just thought I would share. 

업어치기: *Eob-Eo Chigi:* *Shoulder Throw* (Literal translation: back carry attack/throw)

내업어치기: Nae Eob-Eo Chigi: Inside Shoulder Throw
외업어치기: Oe Eob-Eo Chigi: Outside Shoulder Throw
내회전업어치기: Nae Hoejeon Eob-Eo Chigi: Inside Spinning Shoulder Throw
외회전업어치기: Oe Hoejeon Eob-Eo Chigi: Outside Spinning Shoulder Throw
업어떨어뜨리기: Eob-Eo Tteor-Eotteu rigi: Dropping Shoulder Throw
허리껴치기: *Heori Kkyeo Chigi:* *Hip Throw* (Literal Translation: Back to be inserted to attack/throw)

내허리껴치기: Nae Heori Kkyeo Chigi: Inside Hip Throw
외허리껴치기: Oe Heori Kkyeo Chigi: Outside Hip Throw
내회전허리껴치기: Nae Hoejeon Heori Kkyeo Chigi: Inside Spinning Hip Throw
허리후리기: Heori Hurigi: Sweeping Hip Throw
다리후리기: *Dari Hurigi:* *Leg Sweep* (Literal Translation: Leg sweep/reap)

안다리후리기: Andari Hurigi: Inside Leg Cut Down: (Inside Hook to either the inside or outside of leg)
밭다리후리기: Batdari Hurigi: Outside Leg Sweep (Outside Hook to either the inside or outside of the leg)
다리잡아메치기: Dari Jab-Ame Chigi: Leg Catch attack (Double Leg Takedown from front)
다리들어메치기: Dari Deul-Eome Chigi: Leg Cover Attack (Double leg pickup from back)
허벅다리걸기: Heobeok-Dari-Geol-gi: Inner Thigh Trip/Throw: (Sweeping Inner Leg Throw)
두밭다리걸기: Du-bat-Dari-Geol-gi: Back-side Double leg trip
다리치기후리기: Dari Chigi Hurigi: Leg Kick Takedowns (Takedowns executed by kicks to the legs)
 발치기: *Bal-Chigi*: *Foot Sweep* (Literal Translation: Foot Attack/Throw)

발뒤축후리기: Baldwi Chug Hurigi: Inside hook to outside back of heel
안뒤축후리기: Andwi Chug Hurigi: Inside hook to Inside of back of heel
발목잡아메치기: Bal-mok Jab-Ame Chigi: Ankle Catch Attack (Single Leg Pickup from Inside or while opponent is behind you)
나오는 발치기: Naoneun-Bal-Chigi: Inside Sweep to Outside Foot
누우며메치기: *Nuumyeo-Me-Chigi*: *Sacrifice Throws* (Literal Translation: Lie down attack/throw)

배대뒤치기: Bae Dae-Dwichigi: Roll back over throw (foot on stomach, throw overhead)
끌어누우며뒤집기: Kkeul-Eo-Nuumyeo-Dwijibgi: Roll back flip over (instep to inside of thigh, throw overhead)
옆의배대뒤치기: Yeopui Bae Dae-Dwichigi: Roll back over throw (foot on stomach, to the side)
머리가위치기: Meori Gawichigi: Head Scissor takedown
허리가위치기: Heori Gawichigi: Hip/waist Scissor takedown
다리가위치기: Dari Gawichigi: Leg Scissor takedown
오금대떨어뜨리기: Ogeum-Daetteor-Eotteurigi: Duck Under Back Trip (into side slap-fall)


----------



## thanson02 (May 26, 2019)

Side note, I had a toddler jumping on me and I accednetly hit the post button, before I could correct the obvious mis-spelling of Korean............. 

Don't do this stuff when kids are around, just saying.............


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 26, 2019)

What's the difference between

- inside hip throw? back to chest?,
- outside hip throw? back to back?


----------



## thanson02 (May 26, 2019)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> What's the difference between
> 
> - inside hip throw? back to chest?,
> - outside hip throw? back to back?


Where you are in relation to your opponent.

Inside hip throw means your hip is on the front side (what you normally see in hip throw videos), outside means your hip is on the back or outside of their hip.

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 26, 2019)

Does Korean throwing art have

- more Chinese wrestling (Shuai Chiao) influence, or more Japanese Judo influence?
- throw that you let your leg to do the 1st 1/2 of the job, you then let your hand to do the 2nd 1/2 of the job?

Does this clip look like Korean throwing art that you are talking about?


----------



## thanson02 (May 26, 2019)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Does Korean throwing art have
> 
> - more Chinese wrestling (Shuai Chiao) influence, or more Japanese Judo influence?
> - throw that you let your leg to do the 1st 1/2 of the job, you then let your hand to do the 2nd 1/2 of the job?
> ...


That looks like traditional Korean wrestling.  Because of the Japanese occupation, most of the throwing arts in Korea are rooted in Judo.  Yudo (Korean Judo) Is the same as Japanese Judo, they just use Korean terms for the throws instead of Japanese terms. Although from what I've heard, schools use both Korean and Japanese names interchangeably.

Most Korean martial arts today have had influences from the Judo practices, although I'm sure there's some Korean practitioners who have done both the traditional wrestling and Judo so there would be interplay there.

The list I posted above are just general names of different types of throws.  The source I used does come from Yudo, but if there are people in the forum who are knowledgeable about traditional Korean wrestling and know that names of the throws they use in that, they're more than welcome to comment.  The above list is just a reference to use and it's a work in progress. [emoji4]

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## Martial D (May 27, 2019)

thanson02 said:


> Hey everyone.  So I have been digging into research and talking with people born and raised in Korea.  A lot of these come from Yudo, but I have brought together a collection of the names for some general throws in Korean.  This is not an exstensive list and every system has different variations on how they choose to express these and Yudo/Judo has a name for every variation of throw you can think of, but these are some general ones that you should see in Hapkido, Hwa Rang Do, or any other Korean art with throws.
> 
> This is a resource and not the end-all of these things.  If it is helpful to what you do, hope you like it.  If not, no biggie.  Just thought I would share.
> 
> ...


Hah, after reading this title I was expecting some sort of Islamic wrestling I wasn't aware of.


----------



## skribs (May 28, 2019)

thanson02 said:


> Side note, I had a toddler jumping on me and I accednetly hit the post button, before I could correct the obvious mis-spelling of Korean.............
> 
> Don't do this stuff when kids are around, just saying.............



I was gonna say, this is a Far Eastern art, not a Middle Eastern art!


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 28, 2019)

Martial D said:


> Hah, after reading this title I was expecting some sort of Islamic wrestling I wasn't aware of.


That was why I asked whether Korean wrestling came from Chinese wrestling or Japanese Judo. If it came from Chinese wrestling, it then came from the Islamic wrestling (Chinese wrestling = Islamic wrestling).


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 28, 2019)

skribs said:


> I was gonna say, this is a Far Eastern art, not a Middle Eastern art!


The majority people who train Chinese wrestling in China are Muslim. My teacher was a Muslim. His teacher was also a Muslim. Same for his teacher's teacher, ...


----------



## thanson02 (May 28, 2019)

skribs said:


> I was gonna say, this is a Far Eastern art, not a Middle Eastern art!


Lol. I know, right?

It seems silly that when you make a post, you have a grace period to make changes to the body of the post, but they won't let you update the title if need be.

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 31, 2019)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> The majority people who train Chinese wrestling in China are Muslim. My teacher was a Muslim. His teacher was also a Muslim. Same for his teacher's teacher, ...



Interesting.   I was not aware of that.  Can you provide a thumb nail history of how that happened?  I do know that the Persian court provided guards to the Korean royal court at one tiem.  I don't remember the date nor dynasty.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 31, 2019)

oftheherd1 said:


> Interesting.   I was not aware of that.  Can you provide a thumb nail history of how that happened?  I do know that the Persian court provided guards to the Korean royal court at one tiem.  I don't remember the date nor dynasty.


Shuai jiao - Wikipedia

There are 5 major SC branches in China. Besides the Mongolian style is trained by the Mongolian, Shanxi style is trained by the Chinese Yi minority race, the major 3 branches Beijing, Tianjin, and Baoding are all trained by the Chinese minority Muslim race.

The art was introduced to Southern China in the Republican era (see Republic of China (1912–1949)) after 1911.[1]

*Beijing Style (北京)* - This is in essence the lineage from the Manchu Buku style that was practised by the Imperial Guards Brigade, Shan Pu Ying (善扑营, literally the Expert in Wrestling Unit). The main characteristic is the use of the legs to kick and off-balance opponents, and the use of arm locks.

*Tianjin Style (天津)* - This is the lineage of Ming Dynasty Shuaijiao mixed with Manchu Buku (布庫). The main characteristic is the use of legs to kick and off-balance, and the use of forearms in blocking and striking.

*Baoding Style (保定)* - This is the lineage that is called Kuai Jiao (快跤) or "Fast Wrestling". The main characteristic is the fast application of technique. Another characteristic is the adaptation of Shaolin Quan from Ping Jingyi, a famous teacher of Shuaijiao who learned Shaolin style from the Meng family of Nanguan County even though he was a Muslim Hui.

Qing Dynasty match, a man has taken control of his rival and is about to throw him off a lei tai.
*Shanxi Style (山西)* - This is the lineage of Song Dynasty Shuaijiao. It is mainly practised in the counties between the mining city of Datong in northern Shanxi and the provincial capital Taiyuan in central Shanxi. The main characteristic is leg catching techniques, as traditionally wrestlers wear only tight knee-length pants.

*Mongolian Style* - This style traces its lineage to the wrestling styles of the Dong Hu (东胡) Confederation, which included Xianbei, Khitan and Mongol people.


----------



## paitingman (Jun 3, 2019)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Shuai jiao - Wikipedia
> 
> There are 5 major SC branches in China. Besides the Mongolian style is trained by the Mongolian, Shanxi style is trained by the Chinese Yi minority race, the major 3 branches Beijing, Tianjin, and Baoding are all trained by the Chinese minority Muslim race.
> 
> ...


I've been told Mongolian wrestling emphasizes trips and sweeps. I assume since they do not leg grab.
I am unsure though.

Do you have any experience with this?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jun 3, 2019)

paitingman said:


> I've been told Mongolian wrestling emphasizes trips and sweeps. I assume since they do not leg grab.
> I am unsure though.
> 
> Do you have any experience with this?
> ...


- The Mongolian wrestling does not allow leg grab.
- It's only 1 round competition.
- They use leather jacket. There is not much place to grab.
- Since they wrestle more often, they are in much better body condition.

I came from the Baoding style (fast hand wrestling) that emphasize on "tearing opponent's grips apart and then attack". Since I have never been in Mongolia, I don't have much experience with their leather jacket.


----------

